# Angelwax Enigma



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi 

Where I can find Angelwax Enigma Cermaic wax ? 

looks there is something wrong in AW website .


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Think it's here Maxi
http://angelwax.co.uk/product/enigma-ceramic-wax/

Dave


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Think it's here Maxi
> http://angelwax.co.uk/product/enigma-ceramic-wax/
> 
> Dave


Jesus Dave:doublesho that's cheap :lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

camerashy said:


> Think it's here Maxi
> http://angelwax.co.uk/product/enigma-ceramic-wax/
> 
> Dave


Some problem in link , doesn't work


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chongo said:


> Jesus Dave:doublesho that's cheap :lol:


Tell me  the price please ?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

30ml = £45, 250ml = £180


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Where can I find sample pot ? Unfortunately some problem in AW page


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Tell me  the price please ?


33ml sample pot is £45
250ml pot is £180.....Oopps sorry Ultra


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Definatly another one for my collection!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

link to their page hasnt worked in a long time.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Somebody buy a pot and split it as samples...


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

todds said:


> link to their page hasnt worked in a long time.


From AW

"Our website is for UK clients only I'm afraid. If you wish to order, then you will have to get somebody to order this in the UK for you."


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I'll pick up a sample pot and send to you Maxi if you can wait a couple of weeks. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Alan W said:


> I'll pick up a sample pot and send to you Maxi if you can wait a couple of weeks. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Thank you very much Alan  I appreciate your help , yes I can wait also I have friend in Huddersfield will back to qatar in 17/12 and he will be in UK next month again. during this weeks if AW Enigma is not avilable in Perfectlyclean.co.uk I think I need some help  I will see if my friend can place order in AW tomorrow .


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Thank you very much Alan  I appreciate your help , yes I can wait I have friend in Huddersfield will back to qatar in 17/12 and he will be in UK next month again. during this weeks if AW Enigma is not avilable in Perfectlyclean.co.uk I think I need some help  I will see also if my friend can place order in AW tomorrow .


No problem Maxi - just let me know if you want me to order and send to you. 

Please note the AW prices are plus 20% VAT, ie the sample is £45 + £9 VAT = £54 plus any shipping/carriage charges.

Alan W


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Non of the UK stockists will ship outside of the UK, it's part of their re-sellers agreement.

Find local AW stockists to your country and they will ship it to you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Blackroc said:


> Non of the UK stockists will ship outside of the UK, it's part of their re-sellers agreement.
> 
> Find local AW stockists to your country and they will ship it to you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At. Least I can order one from any store and send it to my friend in Huddersfield.


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Alan W said:


> No problem Maxi - just let me know if you want me to order and send to you.
> 
> Please note the AW prices are plus 20% VAT, ie the sample is £45 + £9 VAT = £54 plus any shipping/carriage charges.
> 
> Alan W


the prices online should all be inc VAT Alan:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Stephenmoore30 said:


> the prices online should all be inc VAT Alan:thumb:


Unfortunately, they don't Stephen although there is nothing to say this on the website.

It's only when you put an item in your cart and try to checkout that it adds VAT as an additional cost.

Try it and I'm sure you'll see what I'm saying. 

Alan W


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Alan W said:


> Unfortunately, they don't Stephen although there is nothing to say this on the website.
> 
> It's only when you put an item in your cart and try to checkout that it adds VAT as an additional cost.
> 
> ...


I'm a reseller and never knew this:wall:
have I just been selling AW way to cheap!!!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Stephenmoore30 said:


> I'm a reseller and never knew this:wall:
> have I just been selling AW way to cheap!!!


Oops! :lol:

I've tried adding some other items to a cart and VAT is not being added, only to the Enigma wax cost - very strange! 

Perhaps you should contact AW and give them a heads-up. 

Alan W


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Alan W said:


> Oops! :lol:
> 
> I've tried adding some other items to a cart and VAT is not being added, only to the Enigma wax cost - very strange!
> 
> ...


yea might be an error or perhaps it only applies to Enigma.
I was 99.99% certain the pricing you see on there web page is inc VAT.

I haven't ordered any Enigma however tempted to try a pot for myself:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I've just spoken with John at AW and he's going to have someone look at their website because what I reported doesn't sound right and their prices should include VAT. 

Alan W


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorted!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Has anybody actually used this wax before? Wouldn't mind a small pot myself.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

chongo said:


> Has anybody actually used this wax before? Wouldn't mind a small pot myself.


Skip through to 41:17 in this video. 

Alan W


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Cheers Alan:thumb: better put the kettle on for the mrs and bring out my favourite biscuits :lol: I think am going to need them


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

chongo said:


> Cheers Alan:thumb: better put the kettle on for the mrs and bring out my favourite biscuits :lol: I think am going to need them


:lol: Enjoy! :thumb:

Please don't blame me and tell Mrs. C that "Alan said I _*need*_ to try this new Engima wax." I'll just deny it! 

Alan W


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks interesting


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Just checked my last Angelwax receipt and it show vat as 0


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I've got Angelwax Enigma here Maxi, I think you'll like it!

I'm testing Angelwax Enigma and The 5th Element it on my WRX over the top of Kamikaze Miyabi and ISM coatings, both are lasting just as good as each other. :thumb:


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Just ordered a pot, i couldn't resist!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

-Raven- said:


> I've got Angelwax Enigma here Maxi, I think you'll like it!


How would you describe the 'look' of Enigma Matty and how hydrophobic is it?

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## In House (Dec 3, 2015)

Fireball Fusion wax or Angelwax Enigma...i'm in the middle of dilemma between those two


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Well am going to order AW Enigma wax after Christmas, as I've got a detail on something very special and very limited in January and this wax fits the bill.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

There doesn't seem to be much information available about this one. Fireball Fusion needs 24 hours dry after application so you would need to do that indoors. 

What is Angelwax Enigma like to apply and remove. It seems like it's a WOWO product, which is good. But is it fussy in use? How well does it sheet?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Fireball Fusion.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

chongo said:


> Well am going to order AW Enigma wax after Christmas, as I've got a detail on something very special and very limited in January and this wax fits the bill.


Are we talking about the X5 here, Chongo :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> I'm a big fan of Fireball Fusion.


Do you apply it outside Blueberry? It sounds awesome but the need to leave for 24 hours before getting wet puts me off. I haven't got a garage I can store the car in.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Are we talking about the X5 here, Chongo :lol::lol::lol:


Errr nope:lol: let's just say it's 1 of ??? And it's fast and very desirable:wave:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alan W said:


> How would you describe the 'look' of Enigma Matty and how hydrophobic is it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alan W


Very nice gloss to Angelwax Enigma, and it's very hydrophobic.

This is my own Subaru WRX. Take note that this Angelwax Enigma is applied over the top of Kamikaze ISM and Kamikaze Miyabi. It added more wet look to the paint, which is welcome. It's also lasting well applied over coatings - a job the Angelwax The 5th Element was designed to do, and does well. :thumb:


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

That is fantastic result. Thanks for sharing the photos and informations~


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

I have one of my cars with Angelwax desirable over the Angelwax Ti22 spray sealant.
It looks really good and seems to be easier to clean than my other car with Angelwax Dark Angel.

Do you think that either the Fifth Element or the new Enigma is a big step up from these waxes.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice pictures Raven:thumb: do you think this would sit nicely on top of Essence plus, and I see you have the 35ml pot, so how many coats roughly do you think you will get from the pot:thumb: cheers.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Received mine today, ordered fast foam also but got quite a few freebies with it including the bag!

















Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Seriously thinking about getting a pot but are Angel Wax likely to do a big sale reduction soon? It would make a big difference if buying the big pot. Hmm. 

Presumably it's best to buy from Angelwax direct?


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

bigkahunaburger said:


> Seriously thinking about getting a pot but are Angel Wax likely to do a big sale reduction soon? It would make a big difference if buying the big pot. Hmm.
> 
> Presumably it's best to buy from Angelwax direct?


I was thinking the same, might be a nice reduction from the £180 price tag


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

bigkahunaburger said:


> Do you apply it outside Blueberry? It sounds awesome but the need to leave for 24 hours before getting wet puts me off. I haven't got a garage I can store the car in.


Yes I did but then the car went into the garage until the next day.

Maybe try applying it in Spring when it warms up a bit and you can coincide it with a weather forecast which isn't going to be wet.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> Yes I did but then the car went into the garage until the next day.
> 
> Maybe try applying it in Spring when it warms up a bit and you can coincide it with a weather forecast which isn't going to be wet.


Fair play. Good plan. It's just not an option for me at the moment. Looks like a really awesome wax though.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

wanner69 said:


> I was thinking the same, might be a nice reduction from the £180 price tag


Angelwax are doing a free bag at the moment but I'd prefer a discount to be honest.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Since expanding their website to sell directly I believe that they had a discount on Black Friday.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

chongo said:


> Nice pictures Raven:thumb: do you think this would sit nicely on top of Essence plus, and I see you have the 35ml pot, so how many coats roughly do you think you will get from the pot:thumb: cheers.


I used too much lol, but even I should be able to do my car about 5 times, maybe more. Once the applicator is loaded it goes pretty far.

I seriously think I'll end up with a big pot of both the Angelwax 5th Element and Enigma. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

DrH said:


> I have one of my cars with Angelwax desirable over the Angelwax Ti22 spray sealant.
> It looks really good and seems to be easier to clean than my other car with Angelwax Dark Angel.
> 
> Do you think that either the Fifth Element or the new Enigma is a big step up from these waxes.


I've not used dark angel so can't comment on that. The Ti22 is pretty bling bling, the waxes add a nice wet gloss to it! I like my wet look waxes and I'm happy with both of them!


----------



## In House (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi Matt,have you tried KKC Infinity Wax?


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

DrH said:


> Since expanding their website to sell directly I believe that they had a discount on Black Friday.


Thank you. This is what worries me. I could buy a pot today and there could be a discount event before I've even had a chance to put a layer on.

Right now they're are selling the first 20 with a bag (orders over £70) and a bunch of 100ml samples. Only Stripped Ease (lol) takes my fancy though so it might be best to wait and see.


----------



## sealthedeal (Mar 28, 2014)

-Raven- said:


> I've not used dark angel so can't comment on that. The Ti22 is pretty bling bling, the waxes add a nice wet gloss to it! I like my wet look waxes and I'm happy with both of them!


What difference in the *looks* do you find between 5th element and enigma ?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

In House said:


> Hi Matt,have you tried KKC Infinity Wax?


What is KKC?

This is the Infinity wax


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sealthedeal said:


> What difference in the *looks* do you find between 5th element and enigma ?


I really need to try them on darker colours to make a better judgement, couldn't really tell much difference on my white WRX.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

sealthedeal said:


> What difference in the *looks* do you find between 5th element and enigma ?


Fifth Element is more show wax in finish, Enigma is more glassy look as you might expect for a ceramic finish.

The darker the finish the more the finished differences / looks stand out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## In House (Dec 3, 2015)

-Raven- said:


> What is KKC?
> 
> This is the Infinity wax


Yes Kamikaze Collection 
Waiting for your thoughts about it:thumb:


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

I couldn't resist and my full pot of Enigma and samples has just arrived 

Kamikaze wax looks interesting. I believe you mix it up (???) with an included spoon/spatula type thing. Possibly similar in this respect to Fireball Fusion? In the Forensic Detail wax mega test, he was saying you can get add in vials with additives as boosters for the wax's various properties.


----------

